# How are the SA trades?



## fox4mel (Apr 20, 2015)

I got some great trades about 15 years ago: Manhattan Club many times. I was wondering what kind of trades are tuggers getting for their SA units nowadays?


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm still using RCI for exchanging my SA, and they went to a TPU-based system some time ago wherein point values are assigned for each deposit.  So it's no longer a unit-for-unit exchange system.

My SA get 'ok' TPUs, but to you'd have to combine them with other deposits in order to have enough TPU to get the Manhattan Club these days (58-60 TPUs or so required).


----------



## jkb (Sep 4, 2015)

*Good trades*

I get good trades for my Sudwala week but I only deal with DAE.  I gave up on RCI years ago.


----------

